# How to activate Num Lock in 7?



## Elidicious

I pressed the "num lock" key on the keyboard to activate it but nothing changes. The numeric keypad doesn't work in 7. [it used to work on XP].
How can I activate it?


----------



## diduknowthat

uh, what kind of keyboard do you have? Mine works perfectly fine in 7.


----------



## 1337dingo

if your on a laptop or somthing and numlock might need function (Fn) to be pressed and held before you hit num lock


----------



## bkribbs

You should be able to use it as normal. If it is a special gaming keyboard, try installing drivers I guess, but that should work natively.


----------



## Elidicious

diduknowthat said:


> uh, what kind of keyboard do you have? Mine works perfectly fine in 7.



I use this cordless set [logitech easycall].


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Fancy...

But as someone said (you know who you are), it should work natively. How do you know it doesn't work? Have you tried typing with it?


----------

